# what a beautiful pattern!!



## prithag (Jan 16, 2015)

hope you like this pattern!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

You are so right it is a beautiful pattern and beautifully knitted too.


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful pattern and work.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Is there an actual pattern?


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

It is gorgeous...looks two tone..


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Do you have a pattern for this lovely blanket?


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

prithag said:


> hope you like this pattern!


Thanks. I really like it. Is there a pattern? I could probably almost figure out the stitch pattern, but if you have it, that would be great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Very beautifual. Perfect knitting


----------



## PriscillaWalker (Jun 12, 2017)

Love the blanket. If you have a pattern, and can share it, I would be so appreciative. Thank you, again, for sharing this lovely blanket.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Very nice. The color is right for me . A close knit pattern appeals me. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Nice blanket ????


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and work!


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful, very unusual.


----------



## mamaseeta1948 (Feb 14, 2017)

Absolutely do. Where did you find it?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful blanket
love the color, it looks just perfect.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

prithag said:


> hope you like this pattern!


The pattern and the knit blanket is beautiful.


----------



## prithag (Jan 16, 2015)

I do not know the pattern, We like Knitting is the site from where it was sent to my mail.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

prithag said:


> hope you like this pattern!


Yes indeed


----------



## knittedfool (Mar 31, 2017)

Nice blanket, what stitch is this?


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty stitch and lovely blanket.


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

Really nice! It looks like a pattern for a baby blanket I made years ago....I think tbe pattern was in a Leisure Arts book with baby blankets.


----------



## kizzy (Jan 4, 2018)

wow! stunning..well done!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Sewinglady68 said:


> Really nice! It looks like a pattern for a baby blanket I made years ago....I think tbe pattern was in a Leisure Arts book with baby blankets.


You are right. Have made it many times. I usually knit it with a reverse turn-back which looks lovely on a pram/buggy/car seat.


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

prithag said:


> hope you like this pattern!


Beautiful


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful...great job..


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Beautiful pattern and knitting !


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

It's called "Lullaby" and is from Leisure Arts pattern book.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/leisure-arts-3219-our-best-knit-baby-afghans/patterns


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## JeanMarieG (Aug 15, 2011)

Did any one get this pattern? I would be interested in doing this one...


----------



## cordula (Aug 25, 2017)

beautiful pattern and beautifully made
love it
can you share the pattern?


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

This stitch pattern is in a very old paper book called something like 100 stitch patterns and the picture on the cover is of a sampler afghan. I have the book at home , but I won't be there for a couple of weeks. I know many of you have the same book and this will ring a bell.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous. ????


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lullaby


----------



## cordula (Aug 25, 2017)

knit4ES said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lullaby


thanks for the link


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty. Thank you for providing link.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautifully knitted and I like the pattern too...


----------



## cordula (Aug 25, 2017)

found the book on amazon - and ordered it 
what beautiful patterns
thanks for pointing me there


----------



## Snade04 (Dec 21, 2014)

Very nice work. Beautiful color and pattern.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes, I do like it, love the colour,too.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

BobzMum said:


> It's called "Lullaby" and is from Leisure Arts pattern book.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/leisure-arts-3219-our-best-knit-baby-afghans/patterns


Thanks. Here's a direct link to "Lullaby"
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lullaby


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

targa416 said:


> Thanks. Here's a direct link to "Lullaby"
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lullaby


It is lovely but I don't want to have to buy the book, does anyone now if I could purchase this pattern singularly?


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

lexiemae said:


> It is lovely but I don't want to have to buy the book, does anyone now if I could purchase this pattern singularly?


Maybe try your public library.


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

lexiemae said:


> It is lovely but I don't want to have to buy the book, does anyone now if I could purchase this pattern singularly?


Take a look at my ravelry page, and you may be able to proceed without buying the entire book.
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/knitknotes/lullaby


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

prithag said:


> I do not know the pattern, We like Knitting is the site from where it was sent to my mail.


When I searched for We Like Knitting and clicked on the link I got a message warning that this is a deceptive site and not to enter it. Could you maybe post a link of where you got this pattern.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't tease us like this! A pattern or link would be much appreciated.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

molly14 said:


> When I searched for We Like Knitting and clicked on the link I got a message warning that this is a deceptive site and not to enter it. Could you maybe post a link of where you got this pattern.


googled "we like knitting" and got this link: https://www.facebook.com/WeLikeKnitting/ a facebook page
- no warning at all on my computer and it is set (by my grandson) to warn a the slightest offence


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

tdorminey said:


> Don't tease us like this! A pattern or link would be much appreciated.


The OP already stated the source of the pattern.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

I found this earlier but didn't have time to buy it. When I went back the 2 UK sales had disappeared but there was another UK, from a different seller, ,more than double the price. Needless to say I will not be buying it .


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

It is a beautiful pattern. Did you design it?


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely blanket, thanks for pointing us to a pattern.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

LOVE it! Did you make up the pattern? It's beautiful! And the knitting is perfect.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

gr8 said:


> googled "we like knitting" and got this link: https://www.facebook.com/WeLikeKnitting/ a facebook page
> - no warning at all on my computer and it is set (by my grandson) to warn a the slightest offence


Yes I saw the facebook page but they often don't have patterns written on them or it takes forever and a day to find it. I was trying to open their web page where a pattern is more likely to be.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

The pattern on Ravelry but you need to click on the name of the booklet ...here's the link
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/leisure-arts-3219-our-best-knit-baby-afghans/patterns

There is 33 patterns in the ebook for less than $10, it's downloadable and less than on Amazon


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful, I will look for the book as it has a lot I would use


----------



## kjanel (Sep 29, 2016)

Pretty blanket and pattern. I can tell you are a talented knitter.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

knitknotes said:


> Take a look at my ravelry page, and you may be able to proceed without buying the entire book.
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/knitknotes/lullaby


Thank you I will have a good look. :sm01:

Many thousands of stitches in this one!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Someone on KP made the blanket. I didn't read the pages so maybe you can take a look and ask.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70863-1.html


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Found one that might be the one just looks like is turned over, maybe?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gacoco-baby-blanket


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

peppered said:


> Found one that might be the one just looks like is turned over, maybe?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gacoco-baby-blanket


Thanks for sharing, this is a beautiful blanket....I'd do in one piece to avoid seaming ☺


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Gorgeous. ????


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Very pretty


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Very nice pattern. Beautiful blanket. Great work.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, I do like that pattern. Nicely done!


----------



## mom1955 (May 28, 2018)

Very pretty


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful! Well done.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Very interesting. I don't think I've seen it before.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for showing us your beautiful work. I really like it and you..both are beautiful!


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Very pretty, and I love the color too.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

That’s a lovely pattern.


----------



## greeneyes (Apr 29, 2011)

WOW THAT IS STUNNING.IS THERE A PATTERN FOR IT ?


----------



## Mariette R. (Dec 31, 2015)

I too would love to have the pattern! Beautiful work!


----------



## Retired in FL (Mar 23, 2018)

Love it. Are you willing to share the pattern?


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

That's beautiful


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Gail in Mexico (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes, it IS beautiful!


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

BobzMum said:


> It's called "Lullaby" and is from Leisure Arts pattern book.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/leisure-arts-3219-our-best-knit-baby-afghans/patterns


Thank you, it's lovely


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I luv it and it is unique. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

I have made several, one is on my sofa. Very easy knit. The pattern booklet must be 20 years old at least.


----------



## Mrsdonha (Feb 21, 2012)

I love that book! ive made several of the patterns in it and all come out as pretty as this one which I also made. The one here is a fun one to knit.


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

To bad the pattern isn't available.


----------



## Dana in Calgary (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Quite beautiful, and nicely done! :sm11:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful! It looks sort of like columns of trees.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful! I’ll look through comments to see if there is a link.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Yay I have that book! It's on page 36, shown in pink.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

It is beautiful!!


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

I would love to have this pattern. I wish I was smart enough to figure it out but I am not. I have to knit with a pattern.I wish I knew how many stitches was on the needle. Thanks for showing us this beautiful blanket.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Cast on 176 stitches


----------



## Islandlady49 (Apr 5, 2017)

prithag said:


> hope you like this pattern!


Thank you for sharing the pattern and the site you got it from, We Love Knitting. I am always on the lookout for new stitches and found the site very interesting to explore.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on We Like Knitting. Didn’t know about them.

Beautiful work!


----------



## cwbyfns8329 (Jul 9, 2018)

I found the pattern book. It is $9.99 for digital and $14.99 for paperback. https://www.leisurearts.com/our-best-knit-baby-afghans-1.html


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

cwbyfns8329 said:


> I found the pattern book. It is $9.99 for digital and $14.99 for paperback. https://www.leisurearts.com/our-best-knit-baby-afghans-1.html


I have emailed them to see if the price is just for the USA or Worldwide. To me it should be the same cost for any digital download..what do you think? I would most likely love to look at their other publications, not readily available or known about in the UK.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful pattern - extremely well done! Is there a pattern available for it?


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, beautiful...would love to know the source...


----------



## quonini (Aug 24, 2013)

Beautiful! Where is the pattern? Please.... we all want to know.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This little baby blanket is absolutely stunning!!! Your work and color are excellent!!!!!


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautifully done. Looks really soft.


----------



## cwbyfns8329 (Jul 9, 2018)

I found the pattern book. It is $9.99 for digital and $14.99 for paperback. https://www.leisurearts.com/our-best-knit-baby-afghans-1.html


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Echoing others... Beautiful! Is there a pattern that can be shared?


----------



## Psikes25 (Nov 19, 2016)

Love it.


----------



## GA Gal (Feb 26, 2013)

I love the looks of the blanket. Would Love to have an actual pattern for the blanket though.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

So nice! Yes, where did you find it??


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

it IS lovely!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful Pattern! Superb Work. :sm02:


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I love it, the pattern is different and beautiful.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

quonini said:


> Beautiful! Where is the pattern? Please.... we all want to know.


Somebody posted the link to it...here it is again

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lullaby


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

If this is a repeat, I apologize. https://www.pinterest.com/ang1310279/we-like-knitting-patterns/?lp=true
Pages and pages of Pinterest patterns. Scrolled and scrolled. Could be there but I didn't find it but I got tired to scrolling and scrolling.

Lots of really nice patterns!!


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Metrogal Ah, you found it. thanks


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

BobzMum said:


> It's called "Lullaby" and is from Leisure Arts pattern book.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/leisure-arts-3219-our-best-knit-baby-afghans/patterns


Such beautiful patterns. Thank you for sharing the site.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Gorgeous. I would love the pattern, please


----------



## geeta goswami (May 18, 2017)

mamaseeta1948 said:


> Absolutely do. Where did you find it?


Absolutely right. I just read one member who was short of a skien of yarn to complete her knit , found not only help but they also met.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That is so pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Love your blanket, so well knit


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I too love the pattern and colour you chose...and also if possible could you share the pattern please?


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Lovely and perfect! Pattern?


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

this really is nice, different which helps


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Lovely colored yarn and the pattern is lovely also thank you for the smile.
Tonda USA :sm02:


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

The OP did not make the blanket pictured.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Definitely a very professional looking blanket. Nice coloring and lovely pattern.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> The OP did not make the blanket pictured.


Grumpy Gramma: What a mean thing to say unless you can prove what you said!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh, wow. Very pretty. Just love the colors.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful and unique! Xo ws


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

That's lovely!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I ordered the book of patterns from eBay, so many beautiful patterns....can't wait to get my pattern book, then to decide which one to start with ????????


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely pattern and so many to choose from in the book


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Beautiful blanket, thank you for sharing the picture.


----------



## cwbyfns8329 (Jul 9, 2018)

I just ordered the downloadable copy from Leisure Arts for $9.99 and am trying to decide which one to do first! So many pretty baby blankets!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I just ordered a used copy from amazon - $6.47. There are several other used copies available. Thanks for the info on the book, I really like those blanket patterns.


----------



## Barbara Barnes (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. Looks complicated to a novice like me.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

kikifields said:


> Grumpy Gramma: What a mean thing to say unless you can prove what you said!


I'm sorry that you're offended. I don't find where the OP claims to have made it.


prithag said:


> I do not know the pattern, We like Knitting is the site from where it was sent to my mail.





BobzMum said:


> It's called "Lullaby" and is from Leisure Arts pattern book.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/leisure-arts-3219-our-best-knit-baby-afghans/patterns


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Great pattern and work.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

The op said it was a picture that someone emailed to her. She did not not know the pattern.

See the 4th post on page 2 of the topic.

If members would read at least the first 2 or 3 pages of replies the pattern information and or link is usually given. In this case the link and name of pattern was given at the top of page 3.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

It is beautiful, lovely work! :sm02:


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful indeed.


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

WOW! WOW! & WOW AGAIN!!


----------



## Lanadonna (Feb 4, 2014)

Very nice pattern! I also like the color you chose.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

That is so lovely. Well knit too. ????


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful pattern and knitting!


----------



## casgae designs (Feb 15, 2015)

I love it. Stunning pattern.


----------



## peg florida (Jun 16, 2011)

I have the book with that pattern and all I would like to know is what kind of yarn you used and the color please. thanks, Peg Venice Fl I have had the book for many years, never noticed it before as the picture was not as clear as yours.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Really pretty.


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

That's a beautiful pattern.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Simply wonderful


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

peg florida said:


> I have the book with that pattern and all I would like to know is what kind of yarn you used and the color please. thanks, Peg Venice Fl I have had the book for many years, never noticed it before as the picture was not as clear as yours.


I've just ordered the book, I don't think the OP made the blanket she just showed a picture...I think that's what has been said

I'm glad it was posted as their is a lot of nice blankets in the book, I can't wait to receive my copy


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Very nice, and beautifully done.


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

I think I have this pattern. I may have to try it. Yours is lovely.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> The OP did not make the blanket pictured.


That's okay.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Metrogal said:


> Why on earth would you say that? And how do you know?


The OP posted on another update she found or had the picture sent to her....she just wanted to share

Page #2 was a update about where the op found the beautiful pattern


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Nanamel14 said:


> The OP posted on another update she found or had the picture sent to her....she just wanted to share
> 
> Page #2 was a update about where the op found the beautiful pattern


Thank you. We are now up to page 11 and members are still asking about the pattern and yarn assuming the op made the one shown in the picture when in fact it is a picture from the book. On a multiple page topic most of the information needed about a pattern has been posted on the first couple of pages.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/pattern-squares#B

This is an Internet version of the knitting sampler book I referred to in an earlier post. As a bonus, there are crochet patterns too. I think of the pattern in this blanket as sailboats.
Scroll down to knitting pattern square 10.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

choertt said:


> http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/pattern-squares#B
> 
> This is an Internet version of the knitting sampler book I referred to in an earlier post. As a bonus, there are crochet patterns too. I think of the pattern in this blanket as sailboats.
> Scroll down to knitting pattern square 10.


Thank you very much , I had forgotten all about this site , I think with square 10 pattern you could definitely change it slightly to make this blanket 
I will definitely be trying ????


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

LizR said:


> Thank you. We are now up to page 11 and members are still asking about the pattern and yarn assuming the op made the one shown in the picture when in fact it is a picture from the book. On a multiple page topic most of the information needed about a pattern has been posted on the first couple of pages.


Just for the record...I have the book and it is NOT a picture from it. In the book the blanket is shown knitted in pink. But yes, the link to LULLABY has been posted a couple of times already. IT IS ON RAVELRY.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Metrogal said:


> Just for the record...I have the book and it is NOT a picture from it. In the book the blanket is shown knitted in pink. But yes, the link to LULLABY has been posted a couple of times already. IT IS ON RAVELRY.


Thank you for straightening this out for me. Yes, I did know the pattern is on Ravelry. The link is at the top of page 3 on this topic. I wrongly assumed it was a picture from the pattern book. :sm03:


----------



## prithag (Jan 16, 2015)

I did not knit the pattern, just came across the picture of the knitted blanket & liked it. & Posted on KP for people to see. I don't even know the pattern leave aside knitting it. You are all expert knitters, so I thought you may love this. & Try to make one. I do not have any intention to knit it because I am not at all a great knitter. Plz don't misunderstand me. Sorry to bother you all.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

prithag said:


> I did not knit the pattern, just came across the picture of the knitted blanket & liked it. & Posted on KP for people to see. I don't even know the pattern leave aside knitting it. You are all expert knitters, so I thought you may love this. & Try to make one. I do not have any intention to knit it because I am not at all a great knitter. Plz don't misunderstand me. Sorry to bother you all.


You aren't bothering anybody, and thank you for posting the information. You aren't the problem. There are people who don't read the first few pages of replies to your topic before posting their own replies asking for the pattern information which had already been provided several times.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

prithag said:


> I did not knit the pattern, just came across the picture of the knitted blanket & liked it. & Posted on KP for people to see. I don't even know the pattern leave aside knitting it. You are all expert knitters, so I thought you may love this. & Try to make one. I do not have any intention to knit it because I am not at all a great knitter. Plz don't misunderstand me. Sorry to bother you all.


It is a very pretty pattern. Eye catching, which is why it ended up on the most active topics list on the home page and is still there.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

choertt said:


> http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/pattern-squares#B
> 
> This is an Internet version of the knitting sampler book I referred to in an earlier post. As a bonus, there are crochet patterns too. I think of the pattern in this blanket as sailboats.
> Scroll down to knitting pattern square 10.


It seems one project on Ravelry has the chart. I didn't actually compare written from your link to chart. I'd much rather have it charted.
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/knitknotes/lullaby


----------



## prithag (Jan 16, 2015)

What does OP mean?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

JeanMarieG said:


> Did any one get this pattern? I would be interested in doing this one...


Do you read the answers? It is 2 above your question for $10!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

cordula said:


> beautiful pattern and beautifully made
> love it
> can you share the pattern?


Go back to p.3 for the answer.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> Don't tease us like this! A pattern or link would be much appreciated.


Really? If you follow the answers like many do, you would know since page 2.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

LizR said:


> The op said it was a picture that someone emailed to her. She did not not know the pattern.
> 
> See the 4th post on page 2 of the topic.
> 
> If members would read at least the first 2 or 3 pages of replies the pattern information and or link is usually given. In this case the link and name of pattern was given at the top of page 3.


OMG! I actually have a member who feels as I do!! READ the answers like we do and yes, it is usually within 2 or 3 pages at beginning. My biggest irritant on KP is this one. So glad there's you! Thanks!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

choertt said:


> http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/pattern-squares#B
> 
> This is an Internet version of the knitting sampler book I referred to in an earlier post. As a bonus, there are crochet patterns too. I think of the pattern in this blanket as sailboats.
> Scroll down to knitting pattern square 10.


Thank you sooo much for that link. I have a book of 365 knit patterns and want one for crochet. What a source!!! I am going back to your post and have fun looking at patterns. Thank you so much...Oh, I said that!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I have this book and it is beautiful but I have not been successful at making it. Don't know if there is an error or it's just me


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

prithag said:


> I did not knit the pattern, just came across the picture of the knitted blanket & liked it. & Posted on KP for people to see. I don't even know the pattern leave aside knitting it. You are all expert knitters, so I thought you may love this. & Try to make one. I do not have any intention to knit it because I am not at all a great knitter. Plz don't misunderstand me. Sorry to bother you all.


Oh! Prithag! Please don't apologize for anything. Everyone loves the blanket because you posted it and they/we should be thanking you! People are ordering it because of you, which is a good thing. You are never a bother to any one of us!! Please, remember that. Every member is equal on this Forum. If anyone criticizes you, please let me know. It just is not allowed here. We love you because the day you join, you are one of us!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Follow-up on my letter to Prithag. Thanks to all who have defended and protected Prithag. You have been very kind and I wish others would feel your kindness to her and to others. I appreciate being associated with YOU! Thanks.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

prithag said:


> What does OP mean?


Hi prithag. OP means Original Poster. In the case of this topic, that's you ????


----------



## cindy6014 (Feb 25, 2017)

Very lovely! Is it an original?


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

People! PLEASE read ALL posts!!!!!
On page 5 I posted link and I saw on Ravelry pattern that looks like the blanket. Maybe just turned over.
It might help, maybe?


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

prithag said:


> What does OP mean?


Original poster


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh, so pretty


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and well knitted. :sm24:


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

gr8 said:


> googled "we like knitting" and got this link: https://www.facebook.com/WeLikeKnitting/ a facebook page
> - no warning at all on my computer and it is set (by my grandson) to warn a the slightest offence


 gr8, on that facebook page, there is a WeLikeKnitting website link. Clicking on the WeLikeKnitting website link displays a large warning message, on a full-screen red background.

The WeLikeKnitting facebook page has many other links, most pointing to free patterns published elsewhere on the internet... often utilizing a website called "BeautifulSkills" as a pass-through site: WeLikeKnitting does not link directly to the published patterns, but links to "BeautifulSkills" which links to the published patterns. In addition to free patterns, WeLikeKnitting facebook page (and BeautifulSkills) also link to a few articles, including best yarns for baby blankets... where the OP photo is found.

It seems that it may have been easier for the OP to provide that link on KP, and inquire whether any could identify the pattern source... rather than post a copy of the photo found on the internet?


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

The WeLikeKnitting facebook page, and the BeautifulSkills website, appear to be engaging in copyright violation and/or infringement on intellectual property by:
- re-posting photos which may not belong to them, and for which they may have not have obtained permission to copy/redistribute
- pointing to "free" knitting patterns, charts, and/or translations... which are actually copyrighted, *paid patterns*.

Example: *Tulips & Rosebuds baby blanket*, Design by Eugen K. Beugler, seen on ravelry here. 
_NOTE: I recognized this beautiful pattern as I purchased it about a year ago. I appreciate the time and skill which went into creating it. The designer deserves to be paid._

The Tulips & Rosebuds baby blanket pattern is available online through FiberTrends in two formats:
1) electronic delivery (PDF file) - Fiber Trends Tulips & Rosebuds baby blanket, CH51e, $6.95.
2) hardcopy - Fiber Trends Tulips & Rosebuds baby blanket, CH51, $6.45 + shipping

In a post dated July 12, 2018, 10:07PM, WeLikeKnitting facebook page provides a link to BeautifulSkills which:
- has posted the copyrighted kkraft's project photos from ravelry (upper corner of finished blanket, lower corner of blanket as a work in progress), 
- links to a Russian live internet website post dated 2017, which: 
- - shows webpage authors Valentina A, also lara040671
- - has posted the copyrighted FiberTrends photo (cream blanket in crib with teddy bear in corner)
- - has posted the copyrighted charts from the paid pattern
- - provides a Russian translation 
- - has posted a copyrighted suvily photo from ravelry (pink blanket draped on chair)

Please be cautious, and ethical, when seeking and collecting patterns on the internet.

Happy knitting! :sm11:


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

That is a beauty


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

peppered said:


> People! PLEASE read ALL posts!!!!!
> On page 5 I posted link and I saw on Ravelry pattern that looks like the blanket. Maybe just turned over.
> It might help, maybe?


I had posted the pattern name, the name of the book it's from, and put a link to Ravelry in my comment on page 3 (the top post)
Often, even when all the info is given with the first post, people still request the details.
It's annoying but it happens a lot, not just in here.


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

quatrefoilknits said:


> The WeLikeKnitting facebook page, and the BeautifulSkills website, appear to be engaging in copyright violation and/or infringement on intellectual property by:
> - re-posting photos which may not belong to them, and for which they may have not have obtained permission to copy/redistribute
> - pointing to "free" knitting patterns, charts, and/or translations... which are actually copyrighted, *paid patterns*.
> 
> ...


I agree with your sentiments about respecting copyright, and being cautious and ethical. However, Google Books has a legitmate "look inside" option, and this book has that feature on the Google Books page. And the look inside feature includes this pattern page. I have pointed to that link on my earlier post on this thread, and on my Ravelry page. For people seeking free or single patterns, they are often legitimately and legally available on the internet; it takes a good amount of effort searching sources.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

BobzMum said:


> I had posted the pattern name, the name of the book it's from, and put a link to Ravelry in my comment on page 3 (the top post)
> Often, even when all the info is given with the first post, people still request the details.
> It's annoying but it happens a lot, not just in here.


I know. I saw your post. I went search some more and saw name of the blanket on line and it took me directly to the pattern on Ravelry making it even easier!
I just don't understand why they don't read follow ups. Even just 2-3 posts above.


----------

